# Just Washed And Waxed Her



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, my arm is sore from washing and waxing the front and back of the OB. Our yard is too narrow for me to wash and wax the sides! 
Oh, well at least the front and back will look pretty! 
It was basically the front that was bad because of all the black streaks! Man I hate those streaks.
I couldn't pass up a beautiful day in the mid 70's to work this hard!
Next week, we will be relaxing by the campfire!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great, what are you doing nest weekend? You can do mine........Gotta take care of them, with this economy we may be keeping it for a while. Enjoy your warm weather.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Great, what are you doing nest weekend? You can do mine........Gotta take care of them, with this economy we may be keeping it for a while. Enjoy your warm weather.


We are headed to ClearLake State Park with OB'er N70Q.
Anyone else want to join us?


----------

